# Cruise control mod



## Fireworks234 (Jan 4, 2018)

I would ask someone like Trifecta as I know their tunes will ask if you need speedo adjustments and I assume removing a limit is fairly easy for them as well. Worth a shot I'd say.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

decofast said:


> Hi, I have a 17´cruzen gen2 with 1.4 turbo powertrain. I would like to know if the ecu can be modified to disable the cruise control speed limit. In Argentina, the car came configured from factory with a cruise control limited to 82 mph. In other country, I know that the cruise control is not limited. Also, the speedmeter, has an error of 5 miles per hour. Is there anything that can be done via programming the ecu? In Volkswagen there is something called Vagcom, where you can modify a lots of parametter. Is there something similar for GM Vehicles?
> 
> Thanks


Welcome Aboard!

I think the US unit is called a Tech II, but I do not think that will help do what you want. As Fireworks said above, try and contact Trifecta or BNR and see if they are able to do those things. It will probably cost you the price of a Tune though.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------

